# PC von selbst zerlegt?!



## MiLa (9. September 2003)

Hallo junx !

Habe ein RIESIGES Problem, also:

Ich bin am letzten Sonntag nach Hause gekommen, wollt meinen PC einschalten, doch der gibt keinen mucks mehr von sich 
BIn duschen gegangen und habs danach noch´mal versucht, ENDLICH eine Reaktion...aber was für eine *knister* *knister* *mief* Mein Netzteil hatte sich verabschiedet 
Wäre ja halb so schlimm gewesen...
Als ich mein altes Netzteil ausm Schrank hervorgekramt hatte, und alle Komponenten ausbaute und nach und nach wieder einbaute, merkte ich, dass jedes Mal, wenn ich meine Master-Platte (40gb) anschliesse das Netzteil streikt.
Also wnen die Festplatte angeschlossen ist, rührt sich nichts mehr 

Hab die Festplatte inzwischen an mehreren Rechnern ausprobiert, aber nirgends hat sie funktioniert 

Nun, habt ihr nen Rat/Tip/Hilfe/Trost für mich ?
Ist echt WICHTIG, alle meine Daten sind weg :*( 
Zugangsdaten/PHP-Scripte/Programme...usw. alles was man halt auf seinem Rechner hat :/

PS. Als nach Hause kam, war die Uhr meiner Anlage reseted, könnte evtl. darauf hinweisen, dass Stromausfall/Überspannung war ?!

 :sad:  :sad:


----------



## dfd1 (9. September 2003)

Nur so zum schauen, ob ich richtig verstanden habe:
Sobald du die Platte an den Stromanschluss hängst, streikt das Netzteil? Egal ob Datenkabel angeschlossen oder nicht?


----------



## MiLa (9. September 2003)

Genau richtig verstanden


----------



## Xaicon (9. September 2003)

hmm... mir deucht, dass Deine Festplatte wohl einen Kurzschluss erzeugt der den "Überlastungsschalter" im Netzteil dazu nötigt keinen Strom mehr durchzulassen. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären...
Sowas kann durchaus durch auf einen Überspannungsschanden zurück zu führen sein.


----------



## MiLa (9. September 2003)

Also ich werd mein Glück erstmal bei meiner Versicherung versuchen, mal nachfragen, was man machen kann.
Wenn da nichts mehr zu machen ist, werd ich die Festplatte einfach mal auf gut Glück zu Seagate schicken, mal sehn, was die dazu sagen 

Hardware hin und her, scheiss drauf, ich brauch meine Daten !


----------



## dfd1 (9. September 2003)

Ich ging zuerst mal zum Händler der dir den PC oder die Festplatte angedreht hat. Unter Umständen haben die Tools, die die Festplatte auslesen können.


----------



## MiLa (9. September 2003)

Glaube nicht, dass diese Versandtfirmen (Schiwi,Alternate) solch einen Support bieten, bei den meissten steht zumindest Herstellersupport.

Wie sollten sie denn die Tools nutzen können, wenn der Rechner an dem sie hängt nichteinmal hochfährt ? ;/

Naja, ich werd alles Mögliche versuchen, zuhause guck ich mal, wo ich die gekauft hab und setz mich mit meiner Versicherung, dem Lieferenten und dem Hersteller in Verbindung, mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt. *hoff*


----------



## chibisuke (18. September 2003)

Nun.. also es gibt firmen die haben sich darauf spezialisiert daten von kaputten festplatten zu retten, also wenn es wirklich wichtig is...
manche gehen sogar so weit das daten von platten mit denen fußball gespielt wurde wieder hergestellt werden können....

entsprechend liegt leider auch der preis einer solchen wiederhestellung... n paar hundert euro musste schon berappen....

leider weiß ich keinen anderen weg... außer du kenst dich extrem gut mit elektronik aus, dann kannste controler und so weiter durchprüfen und die eventuell selbst reparieren...




> Wie wichtig Backups sind merkt man immer erst wenn man sie braucht


----------



## melmager (18. September 2003)

mal ein wenig Aufklären.

Kein Händler hat Tools um defekte Festplatten auszulesen
Versicherungen zahlen nur Materialschaden - Keine Datenschaden
(ich weiss auch das man das extra Versichern kann aber die Versicherer die das machen verlangen Backupsysteme)

Die einzige Hoffnung die noch haben kannst ist die: 
Kurzschluss ist auf dem Controller nicht im Motor
UND du bekommst die gleiche Festplatte noch
zu kaufen - dann könntes du versuchen durch Controllertauch
an die Daten ranzukommen

Und ich behaupte mal, wenn du die Preise von Datenrettungsfirmen siehst dann sind die Daten die Summe nicht wert :-(


----------



## MiLa (19. September 2003)

Danke für deine aufklärenden Worte, aber das was du sagst, war mir eigendlich schon klar 

1. Wenn die festplatte ans System geht, wie solln die dann ihre "Tools" anwenden können, schwachsinn in solch einem Fall.
2. Das ist mir klar, dass die keine paar 1000€ für das austauschen der Datenträger-Scheiben ausgeben und mir meine Daten retten lassen 
3. Hab mich mitlerweile damit abgefunden, dass meine Daten futsch sind, versuche grade verzweifelt meine Daten irgendwie wieder zusammenzusuchen. *soifz* 
100e von Leuten schreiben und mit Mails zubomben, dass ich meine Daten wieder brauch 
Das schlimmste...hab Daten von 2 wichtigen E-Mail-Adressen nimma 
*such* *kram*

Naja, wird schon wieder


----------



## Klang (19. September 2003)

Schliess die PLatte doch einfach mal als zweite Partition an einen Rechner den du mit einer anderen Platte hochfahren lässt. Du müsstest dann eigentlich darauf zugreifen können bzw. solche Tools benutzen. 

Eine Datenrettungsfirma wäre schon cool aber mit nur ein paar hundert Euro kommst du da nicht weit. Alleine das Begutachten und der Kostenvoranschlag liegt bei 800 - 1500 Euro. Die Datenrettung hat dann keine Preisgrenze mehr...


----------



## MiLa (19. September 2003)

Hallo ?! Noch ganz frisch !
Nich dass ich jetzt beleidigend werd, sorry..aber man sollte sich wenn man seine Meinung zu etwas sagt, auch alles durchlesen, wenn du das getan hättest, würdest du wissen, dass wenn die Festplatte im System ist sich nichteinmal EIN Lüfter mehr bewegt. d.h. der PC geht nicht mehr an !

Alleien die festplatte als Partition zu bezeichnen...omg...
Eine Partition ist auf einer Festplatte drauf, und zufällig waren auf dieser Festplatte 5 Partitionen.
Was du meintest war sicherlich, dass ich sie als Slave anschließen soll.

Sorry aber es wurde alles gesagt, was deine Idee über den Haufen wirft.

Also...diesen Thread könntet ihr höchstens noch benutzem um mich auszulachen, oder mir Tipps geben, wie ich die Versicherung am besten verarschen kann, sprich größere Festplatte  

NeNe, des schaff ich schon alleine...


----------



## MiLa (29. September 2003)

Als kleinen, aber "WICHTIGEN" Nachtrag, ich habe heute folgende Seite gefunden:

http://www.support-office.de

Das Angebot zur Datenrettung auf der Seite hört sich echt fair an, ich denke, dass ich das Angebot auf jeden Fall nutzen werde.
SO überteuert, wie wir gemutmaaßt haben scheint es ja doch nicht zu sein, war zwar auch etwas überrascht, dass es auch so billig geht, aber ich werds nutzen.

MfG Larsi


----------



## vipey (29. September 2003)

Also ein deiner Stelle würd ich aufhören zu träumen.
Die Analyse kostet 60€, es gibt auch Firme, die das kostenlos machen.
Die Datenrettung an sich kostet weit über 1000€.

Mir ist meine 40 GB Platte abgeraucht, Lese-/Schreibkopf hat die Magnetscheibe kaputt gemacht oder so. Ein Unternehmen gefunden, das die Analyse kostenlos macht. Datenrettung kostet: 1600€. Eine andere Firma hat mir n Angebot von 900€ gemacht, das ganze jedoch nur weil ich Schüler bin.

Auf meiner Festplatte waren Dateien mit einem ungefähren Gesamtwert von 7 500€. Das ist aber kein sicheres Geld also wollte mir das keiner Vorstrecken usw.

Deine Firma da macht einen verbindlichen! Kostenvoranschlag. Das ist absolut inakzeptabel.


----------



## MiLa (29. September 2003)

Hm...stimmt auch wieder, 
ich werd einfach mal anfragen...
Was das denn so ca. bei denen  kosten würde, mal sehen...

Ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden...


----------

